# Is there a way to make 0700 become the default permissions for /root?



## mamalos (Sep 21, 2012)

...because on each update I have to reset them to 0700.

Thanx all in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2012)

Which files?


----------



## Erratus (Sep 21, 2012)

```
grep umask /root/.cshrc
```
 shows your setting for csh shell.
There it can be set according to 
	
	



```
man 5 umask
```
For other shells use appropriate rc file.


----------



## kpa (Sep 21, 2012)

It's actually mtree(8) that resets the permissions if they not what the /etc/mtree/* files dictate. Edit the /etc/mtree/BSD.root.dist file to your liking.


----------



## mamalos (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanx kpa,

probably I was not very clear, so the others didn't realize what I meant. My question was how to make the permissions of /root folder to be 0700 permanently. I know that /etc/mtree is behind this, but /etc/mtree/* change to their new/default values once I run mergemaster(8), don't they? OK, I assume you're suggesting me to merge or ignore the differences of those files, depending on the changes. Isn't there a more "elegant" way (let's say, something like /etc/mtree/BSD.root.local for example) so that I don't have to keep it in mind whenever I run *mergemaster*? Cos this solution is as easy as running:

`# chmod 0700 /root`

after I install my new world: a) I still have to remember running it, b) and I still have to perform some action.


----------

